# New in Cairo Need Translator!!



## ZarettePR (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello!!! Am new in Egypt and i need to translate a legal document from Spanish to English. Does anyone know someone who can help. Thank you!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

ZarettePR said:


> Hello!!! Am new in Egypt and i need to translate a legal document from Spanish to English. Does anyone know someone who can help. Thank you!!!


Hello and welcome

If it is a legal document you will need a certified translation, your embassy should be able to provide you with a list of all qualified translators that can help you here in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum
Aykalam is correct.. you have to have it done by a registered translator and you embassy website will help. On the plus side there are many of them all over the city.

Maiden


----------



## ZarettePR (Jul 29, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> Aykalam is correct.. you have to have it done by a registered translator and you embassy website will help. On the plus side there are many of them all over the city.
> 
> Maiden


Thank you for your advice!!


----------

